# Need casein alternatives..



## truth (Jan 11, 2005)

I've been advised on a couple occasions that I should be taking in a slower digesting protein during the day, primarily during my morning and afternoon snacks. So obviously I want to take in casein rather than whey.

I was going to change those to Driver but 2 scoops of Driver a day and a 2lb tub will only last me 18 days. I can't dish out $30 every 18 days. 

So now I'm looking at either a cup of fat free cottage cheese, but am very curious on if I could take in a cup of fat free milk + whey. Would that be similar to taking in a casein/whey protein blend?

I would much rather drink a whey mixed with milk rather than eat more cottage cheese.

--

Here's what I'm currently taking in:

Breakfast
1/2 cup dry oats
*150 calories, 3g fat, 27g carbs, 5g protein
1 scoop whey
*110 calories, 1.5g fat, 3g carbs, 23g protein
2 fish oil softgels
*20 calories, 2g fat, 0 carbs, 0 protein
TOTAL 280 calories, 6.5g fat, 30g carbs, 28g protein

Morning snack
1 scoop whey
*110 calories, 1.5g fat, 3g carbs, 23g protein

Lunch
chicken breast
*150 calories, 1.5g fat, 0 carbs, 32g protein
cup rice
*APPROX 170 calories, 0g fat, 36g carbs, 6.5g protein
cup broccoli
*APPROX 44 calories, 0.5g fat, 7.8g carbs, 4.5g protein
2 fish oil softgels
*20 calories, 2g fat, 0 carbs, 0 protein
1 tablespoon olive oil
*125 calories, 14g fat, 0 carbs, 0 protein

TOTAL 509 calories, 18g fat, 43.8 carbs, 43g protein

Afternoon snack
1 scoop whey
*110 calories, 1.5g fat, 3g carbs, 23g protein

Postworkout
banana
*145 calories, 0.4g fat, 33.7g carbs, 1.8g protein
2 scoops whey
*220 calories, 3g fat, 6g carbs, 46g protein
5g creatine
TOTAL 365 calories, 3.4g fat, 39.7g carbs, 47.8g protein

Dinner
chicken breast
*150 calories, 1.5g fat, 0 carbs, 32g protein
cup rice
*APPROX 170 calories, 0g fat, 36g carbs, 6.5g protein
cup broccoli
*APPROX 44 calories, 0.5g fat, 7.8g carbs, 4.5g protein
2 fish oil softgels
*20 calories, 2g fat

TOTAL 384 calories, 4g fat, 43.8g carbs, 43g protein

Bedtime
1/2cup fat free cottage cheese
*80 calories, 0g fat, 7g carbs, 13g protein
2 fish oil softgels
*20 calories, 2g fat, 0 carbs, 0 protein
TOTAL 100 calories, 2g fat, 7g carbs, 13g protein

TOTAL 
1858 calories, 36.9g fat, 170.3g carbs, 220.8g protein


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 11, 2005)

Optimum Nutrition makes a casein protein powder.  

http://www.affordablesupplements.com/casein_protein.asp


----------



## truth (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks, but as I mentioned, I can't afford $30 every 18 days or so...otherwise I would take Driver or Ultra Peptide.

I'm just trying to figure out if there's enough casein in a cup of fat free milk so I can mix that with a scoop of whey and call it good. If not I'll have to take in more fat free cottage cheese during the day, which I'd rather not, but I'll do what I have to do.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2005)

Why not add some Natty PB or Som Flax or Fishoil to your shake to slow down digestion?


----------



## truth (Jan 11, 2005)

Would taking 2 fish oil caps along with the shakes be sufficient enough in slowing it down though? I'm assuming I absorb these scoops of whey very rapidly..it's ON 100% Whey


----------



## LAM (Jan 11, 2005)

2 grams wouldn't be enough.  If you are on a budget I would just use whole milk


----------



## truth (Jan 11, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> 2 grams wouldn't be enough. If you are on a budget I would just use whole milk


Yes, I am on a budget.

So 1 cup whole milk + scoop of whey would have similar effects of taking in a casein/whey blend?

Since you said whole milk I'm assuming whole milk as a higher casein content than fat free milk?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 11, 2005)

Cottage cheese 2% organicthey sell at my local health food store tastes 1000% better than anything from a super market i've had.  It's so damn expensive though.  Like 4 bucks for 2 1/2 cups.


----------

